

Secret to success: practice, not talent - husky
http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2011/jun/04/secret-to-success-is-practice

======
vilmadame
Even winning and losing is merely a prederdermined outcome based on hours of
practice. Losing just means you probably haven't lost enough:
<http://rejectiontherapy.com/the-nirvana-of-losing/>

